# not sure what I am feeling



## resentful (Dec 7, 2009)

This might sound strange but the other night I went out and rented a room for the night. I did this to get away from everything for just a little while. What I did was make lists on if I wanted to stay with my husband. The funny thing about this is that I did not miss him and he did not miss me. Also it only took 6 hours after I got back for us to start arguing again. What I was wondering is if this could be a indication that our marriage is over and we are just staying in limbo becouse it is familiure. Any advice is appreached. Sorry about spelling.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

A few questions...

What are some specifics that you would change about your marriage? Have you two been to counselling? Have you split up before or is this the first time?

How did your list go? Did it help you to make any decisions? Are there children involved?

I personally don't think any marriage is over unless the people involved give up. So, your marriage sure sounds broken... but not over!


----------



## resentful (Dec 7, 2009)

The things that I would change about my marriage are I want my husband to be affectent to me he is to everyone else except me. I want him to learn how to have fun again he had forgotten how and even though I told him that he has no disiare to have fun. Once I had to go away for a week to see my aunt she was dying and he did not miss me then either. That was before our problems got bad. As for counselling I have brought it up but he refuses. The list scared me I could only think of two reasons for staying and one of them was our daughter, she is 14 and even she thinks we would be happier if we were apart. So I am not sure what is keeping here.


----------

